# Getting alerts for low server mem or pid kills

## audiodef

I have a hosted Gentoo server that seems to need to be rebooted about once a month. Processes start getting killed and someone suggested it might be because the server runs out of memory over time (or something like that).

Is there something I can run that will monitor memory and email me if things start to look too crowded or if something gets killed that I need not to get killed?

----------

## khayyam

 *audiodef wrote:*   

> Is there something I can run that will monitor memory and email me if things start to look too crowded or if something gets killed that I need not to get killed?

 

audiodef ... one or more tools from app-admin/sysstat perhaps, though its more of a set of general reporting tools. sa2 or sar will create daily reports (via cron) which can then be mailed. You might want to look at the documentation.

Your problem however can probably be traced to a specific application/memory leak and so the offender probably stands out in ps/htop output.

HTH & best ... khay

----------

## Ant P.

sys-apps/watchdog can automate what you're currently doing.

----------

## audiodef

Thanks for the suggestions, guys.   :Smile: 

----------

